# Brick tile repair??



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen this anywhere for purchase?
A previous customer wants me to tear out the loose/cracked ones and install new tiles, approximately 40 tiles... the house is 33 years old and it is a Ceramic tile...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I didn't read it but any help here?
http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/tiled-brick-105005/


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll have to check into that zbrick... this is one that I don't normally patch but they are a past customer that spent 9k with me last year and they are in an unfortunate situation. The mr. had an infection in his leg and had it removed 3 weeks ago and they have to sell their house to down size and get a 1 level home. They have around 1200 sq ft of this and don't want to replace the whole floor so my job is to hunt this stuff down.
I was there today to remove a very nice shower door that I installed to make it accessable for now and installed a few grab bars for him :sad:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check here:

http://www.brick-floor-tile.com/index.html

I've been looking for the same thing for repair/remodel in a friends kitchen.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I called and left them a message. Hopefully they got what I need :thumbup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

It is definitely not Z-Brick.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

You may find it at Elgin Butler-McIntyre Tile, but it may be overpriced...glazed tiles


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

I know there are some small ceramic shops in Cali and on the East coast that will match and make you new tiles. Warning - this is not cheap I had to have this done about 10yrs ago for some old 3" WWII era tiles - about 20 bucks per tile. I will try to locate the info and post it for you or google some search info.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

you said you had 1200 sf of it. a couple questions.
1. once you cut out the grout how easy do they pop. 
2. if they pop pretty easy, is there a closet or small room that you could pull from and then put some carpet in to cover it. (you could even put some New Brick tile if they don't match the old well enough to put in the old field)


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Www.ambrico.com. My buddy Troy works there, they supply mostly brick veneer but that looks to be pretty close to your brick-tile pictured.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

charimon said:


> you said you had 1200 sf of it. a couple questions.
> 1. once you cut out the grout how easy do they pop.
> 2. if they pop pretty easy, is there a closet or small room that you could pull from and then put some carpet in to cover it. (you could even put some New Brick tile if they don't match the old well enough to put in the old field)


No closets 
The tile starts at the garage door entry and goes 25 feet to the kitchen and dining room...
In the hall way is a 1/2 door and they keep the dog on the garage side(that's why the floor is beat, from the dog peeing and sloppy feet coming in from the outside). I told her that I will tearout from the garage door to the doggy door, block and install new ply etc... and retile. So far, I found a close match in color with the Dal brick paver line so she may take that route instead of a large expense in an exact match. Only problem is that its thicker than existing so that's why I want to do it to the doggy door so I can use a transition strip of sorts...


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

did ya find your tile TODD????


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

No, she didn't like the Dal version and doesn't want to pay 20 bux per tile so she's going to find a 12x12 with a close color match to install at the entry way... probably the best solutuon imo


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

what about sunshine pavers????? I have installed TONS of it comes in many colors. Its made here in florida and can be blended to old school work as well


----------

